# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Щенки от Zari von Karthago и Itchy von Haus Klonne

## wolferudel

16 января 2012 года у  Zari von Karthago от вязки с  Itchy von Haus Klonne
родилось девять чудесных щеночков. Из них шесть сук и три кобеля.

http://wolferudel.ru/

----------


## wolferudel

Zari von Karthag - Тренировка по защите 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3v17xnz440

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rdSjz3yPj0

----------


## wolferudel

*Щенкам уже 21 день.*
*
Наши девочки*

----------


## wolferudel



----------


## wolferudel



----------


## wolferudel



----------


## wolferudel

*
А вот и мальчишки!!!*

----------


## wolferudel



----------

